# finire



## Tritta

Bonjour,

À l'occasion du référendum de 1976 en Italie, le magazine L'Espresso titrait au-dessus d'une photo de Berlinguer :
"Vademecum per l'elettore incerto. Se sale il PCI va a finire cosi" (on voit un poing levé et la photo de Berlinguer).

Je ne comprends pas le sens de ce titre ("Si le PCI augmente, ce sera comme ça" ???)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Nino83

Il y a peu de contexte. 
Peut-être que le journaliste voulait dire que si le PCI gagne les élections, arrive le communisme et il n'est pas une bonne chose. 
Donc, "ce sera comme ça" ou "ça finira mal/comme ça".


----------



## Tritta

C'est donc plutôt négatif ? _L'Espresso_ pouvait être contre Berlinguer ou du moins se méfier de lui ?


----------



## Elmoro

On dirait ça assez chelou, en effet.


----------



## Tritta

"chelou" ?


----------



## Nino83

Tritta said:


> C'est donc plutôt négatif ? _L'Espresso_ pouvait être contre Berlinguer ou du moins se méfier de lui ?



Je ne le sais pas (pour le savoir je devrais avoir l'article) mais _L'Espresso_ était (et il est) un journal libéral de centre-gauche. 
Du point de vue grammatical, "andare a finire" = "se terminer" ("com'è andata a finire ?" "comment est-ce que ça s'est terminé ?").


----------



## Tritta

OK. Merci beaucoup !!


----------

